Ask HN: What is currently the most secure home security system? - yawaw0rht
======
Acina
There are so many areas security could cover... What are you looking for
exactly? From a physical standpoint, simplisafe is cheap and effective to
catch break-ins. Pair with a decent live view camera system (let's face it,
live view is all you really get from a useful standpoint unless you want to
shell out some money) and you've got a great monitoring system. Add a ring
doorbell or similar to top it off.

Or are you looking at network security and IDS-type equipment? In that case,
how skilled are you? Bitdefender Box is great for home users. A powerful
firewall such as pfsense or mikrotik pairs will with snort or mirikata and dns
filtering if you're advanced.

You really need to provide more context to the question if you want the right
answers.

